# RIP Dusty.



## daisyandoliver (Sep 18, 2012)

I go to a class at BOCES called Plant Animal Life Sciences. We have a lot of animals in the class because well we study about them. We have 3 rabbits (or had.) Well one of the rabbits who was about 9-10 years old was covered in fleas so the teacher aid put medicine on him yesterday. She is an aid and usually is really good with that stuff but she put a whole tube of Frontline on him, the dosage amount was for adult cats 5-10lbs and he probably weighed 4lbs. Our actual teacher said that it wasn't the aids fault and she didn't mean to do it... and today he had a seizure and died all in 5 minutes. The teacher told us not to blame the aid and everything because shes always in our class she owns a farm and all this other stuff so she just must have not been thinking or have had a bad day... I really don't think that kind of stuff would go over too well in a hospital or something. Anyways, Rest In Peace Dusty, I'll miss ya little buddy. My dad said that you can't just guess with that stuff and you can't 'not be thinking,' you have to know specially with rabbits and how sensitive they are to so many things.


----------



## blondiesmommie (Sep 18, 2012)

:cry1:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 18, 2012)

Rest in peace little man and binky free. :sad:


----------



## LakeCondo (Sep 18, 2012)

I hope she'll be more careful in the future. And it's a good reminder that flea treatments should start with less drastic measures, like a flea comb & cleaning up the area.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 19, 2012)

I hope so too! Yes, I know for a fact they didn't try any of that. I tried flea combs and a rabbit flea spray recommended by the vet before i resorted to Advantage.


----------



## pla725 (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry for the loss. Frontline is toxic for rabbits. Revolution and Advantage are better. Use the cat version for under 9 lbs. just in case the other rabbits need treatment too. Plus clean the cage with a vinager water mixture.


----------



## MiserySmith (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, Frontline isn't safe for use in rabbits. That aid could have even done a 2 second google search to find that out. ):


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 21, 2012)

She knew that it was toxic she just grabbed the wrong tube I guess. Idk. But now we have two new rabbits in there.. Ugh. We are going to be breeding the New Zealands for meat and fur I guess. :/ She wants us to eat them... I'm like no.


----------

